# 556 and 7.62x51 in stock @ Ammoman



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

223 Ammo for Sale - Bulk 223/5.56 Ammo Ships Free

308 & 7.62x51 Ammo for Sale - Free Shipping

http://www.ammoman.com/t/shippinginfo


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

7.62x51

In Stock 308/7.62x51mm Ammo Deals | Slickguns

223/556

In Stock 223/5.56 Ammo Deals | Slickguns


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just ordered 1,000 rounds from Bulk Ammo. 

Are we playing keep one step ahead?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Now for the reloaders
5K of M193 @ $380 shipped
https://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=7235

Must log into account to check for in stock status, which they are as of 13:47 EST

M80 Mil Spec 145 gr FMJBT w/c 
2 K @$389 shipped 
In Stock

https://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=7239&dir=278|281|1079|1090|1727

For the Grand Ole Pappy's
2K @ $385 shipped
M2 MIL SPEC BULLET for the M1 GARAND. Original design bullet!
https://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=8980&dir=278|281|1079|1090|1727


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Just ordered 1,000 rounds from Bulk Ammo.
> 
> Are we playing keep one step ahead?


Heck I'm just trying to keep some shooting stock available, I'm almost out. I need to fire up The Big Blue Machine, and soon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> 223 Ammo for Sale - Bulk 223/5.56 Ammo Ships Free
> 
> 308 & 7.62x51 Ammo for Sale - Free Shipping
> 
> Shipping & Returns at AmmoMan.com


 At those prices I might sell some


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> At those prices I might sell some


Don't do it. I sold some of the 5.56 stuff for which everyone is scrambling. Sell and you'll regret it!

I even regret the two bricks of .22lr I sold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't do it. I sold some of the 5.56 stuff for which everyone is scrambling. Sell and you'll regret it!
> 
> I even regret the two bricks of .22lr I sold.


 Not in the ammo business. I will keep it. I have a lot of .223 55gr that was 10 cents around when purchased.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not in the ammo business. I will keep it. I have a lot of .223 55gr that was 10 cents around when purchased.


Is any of it the Cheap Charlie Norinco 55gr FMJBT?

That bullet has serious yaw principles and is much desired, and is made of unobtainium. It would be worth pulling the bullet and slapping a cheapo xtreme 55 grainer in for paper cutting.
Then put a max load of powder under the Norinco bullet in a fresh American case.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Ammo Pimp has some PPU 308 in $10.95 for 20 per 25 package case
Prvi Partizan .308 FMJ 145grn 20rd White Box


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Is any of it the Cheap Charlie Norinco 55gr FMJBT?
> 
> That bullet has serious yaw principles and is much desired, and is made of unobtainium. It would be worth pulling the bullet and slapping a cheapo xtreme 55 grainer in for paper cutting.
> Then put a max load of powder under the Norinco bullet in a fresh American case.


 No it was real US Military surplus purchased in the late 70's and 80's in bulk. I am not new to this fight been in the game a while


----------

